# Advertising on Uk-Muscle



## BespokeSupps (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi

Who should we speak to in regards advertising on uk-muscle?

I have tried to send a PM to Lorian but the system will not allow me to send a PM

Thanks in advance


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

@Katy @Lorian


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BespokeSupps said:


> Hi
> 
> Who should we speak to in regards advertising on uk-muscle?
> 
> ...


You can contact him via the 'contact us' link at the bottom left of the website.

Thanks


----------



## BespokeSupps (Apr 9, 2014)

@Lorian @Hera - Tried to contact admin using the contact us feature but I am having no luck? Please advise


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

BespokeSupps said:


> @Lorian @Hera - Tried to contact admin using the contact us feature but I am having no luck? Please advise


Hi

@Lorian responds to advertising queries. I shall alert him to your query asap 

Thanks for you patience.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BespokeSupps said:


> Hi
> 
> Who should we speak to in regards advertising on uk-muscle?
> 
> ...


What kinda bespoke supps will you be selling mate? Any ph?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

BespokeSupps said:


> @Lorian @Hera - Tried to contact admin using the contact us feature but I am having no luck? Please advise


Hi, confirming that I have received your email.

I'll respond asap.


----------

